

Show HN: Golden Draw – An App for Hackers and Painters - goldMIT
http://www.goldenspeak.com/goldendraw.php

======
goldMIT
We built Golden Draw to hack the drawing / painting process. With GD, anyone
can draw or paint any picture - even if you have no artistic ability. The app
works by breaking a picture into tiny boxes, where you draw each box one by
one. It's sort of like a computer monitor breaking the screen into pixels,
rendering each pixel one at a time.

------
goldMIT
Oh, just saw that the post title converted the ampersand between Hackers-
Painters to the word AND. This was supposed to be a subtle reference to Pg's
book, which uses the ampersand. It is a great read if anyone is interested in
either subject.

~~~
softdev12
The essay uses "and"
([http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/hp.html)), but
the book uses the ampersand. Both seem correct.

------
wingerlang
Is this supposed to make you a better painter? Does it?

